
Show HN: ScriptUI – Write React Without JSX - anater
https://github.com/anater/ScriptUI
======
anater
Hi HN!

I'm the author of ScriptUI. I whipped it up over the last few weekends as a
proof of concept. I'm looking for feedback on whether you'd use something like
this. I hope it helps make starting projects easier.

Thanks for reading!

